# RC for Bachmann open trolley



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have an inexpensive solution for running the Bachmann trolley on RC battery? 








Jim Carter


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

You might want to consider Del Tapparo's "Critter control". It is not radio control but can be controled by track magnets. I bought three of them to control my RGS Geese but have not had a chance to install them. He also has one which senses other equipment running on the track and modifies its speed accordingly, really cool to watch.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Could put all the r/c and batteries in the clerstory roof. Jerry


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

The r/c most likely will fit in the roof. You might want to think about cobbling together AA batteries side-by-side to fit fore and aft of the motor block.


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Jim - My next product release will be a "Simple Critter Control" which you may be interested in. It is a motor controller with a built-in speed potentiometer. All it does is manually control speed, nothing else. It is designed specifically for roof mounting. The speed pot protrudes through the roof (can be disguised as a vent or smoke stack), and the board, which is only 1 inch square, is flush with the roof hanging down by only 0.7". This will be the smallest and lowest cost solution I offer.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, 
Send me the picture by email and I will post it. 
Jim C.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Del, that sounds good! I mostly like to have a switch on/off running of most of my stuff, that would take away having to balance out voltages of battery packs for the correct running speed. Jerry


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a sneak preview. From left to right are the Simple, Basic, and Enhanced Critter Controls. You can see that the Simple Critter Control will be quite compact. I expect to be able to ship the "Simple" boards in August. 








This should be a nice solution for hiding controls in open cars such as Jim's trolley. My motivation was my Hartland Woody. This control can easily be roof mounted or concealed in the small weight box under the chassis.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if you could hide a small battery underneath, ahead of the power truck.


----------

